# the best bridle?



## Rachntabby (23 December 2008)

for me to get tabs?
ideally i want it for shows the yard is now going to have 
and dont mind how much it costs as its my xmas prezzie really 
	
	
		
		
	


	




i want one for a bit of everything so jumping dressage and showing so can u all help me decide
 thankies xx


----------



## amandathepanda (23 December 2008)

Pink Equine


----------



## KatB (23 December 2008)

Albion KB bridle.


----------



## saddlesore (23 December 2008)

Stubben all the way, had mine years, still looks new!


----------



## Jiggy (23 December 2008)

I Love our sabre bridles for the ponies,great quality,strong,durable and look good too...what more could you want in a bridle....


----------



## CBAnglo (23 December 2008)

I have just bought one of the Jeffries IR bridles and they are really nice - I really like the curved headpiece and bought it for my sensitive anglo for that reason.

Otherwise I really like Kieffer bridles and Albions are nice as well.


----------



## hellybelly6 (23 December 2008)

I love my Jeffries IR bridle.  I got it for my birthday 6 months ago and it still looks brand new.  I love the curved headpiece for my horse's comfort and the buckles on both sides.

I love it!!

I also like Dever bridles, british leather and british made, good quality and good fit.


----------



## MrsMozart (23 December 2008)

Morris and Nolan comfort bridle 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Had their stuff for a couple of years: despite daughter's neglectful ways her bridle is still supple and looks good, so I'm hoping my comfort bridle will last forever with my good care 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. Mine has the funny buckles that are slightly raised, makes for a neat finish m'thinks.


----------



## milliepops (23 December 2008)

I also love the IR bridle although mine is from Stroud Saddlery, not Jeffries (same bridle though).  Really nice and soft and a good shape round the ears.  I have also just bought a lovely bridle from Sabre (see NL for a gushing post about their fab customer service 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)

Have fun choosing - I love new tack!


----------



## WCCHIC (23 December 2008)

I really like Fylde bridles, Albion and Barnsby are also lovely.


----------



## black_horse (23 December 2008)

Otto Schumacher bridles! i have the munich rolled patent leather one found at www.classicdressage.co.uk

hermes do a really nice bridle too. but its about 1k.


----------



## WCCHIC (24 December 2008)

I'd love one of those when I next get a horse. Very expensive though.


----------



## Abbeygale (24 December 2008)

I have had my stubben bridle for donkeys years - and it still looks lovely - despite my sister's best attempts to ruin it! 

I have also had a kieffer bridle for about 3 years now - and I really love it - lovely leather and always looks very smart.


----------



## sachak (24 December 2008)

D'yon do stunning bridles - and the customer service is fabby 

Pink Equine - plain or coloured pading with swaroski crystal browband good quality itallian leather had mine since day dot and its as good as new

D&amp;T - new lemico bidles 

for traditionalists i like kiefer and stubben bridles 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 X


----------



## Rachntabby (25 December 2008)

ok i think i am gonna get this one https://www.stubbendirect.co.uk/stubben-1000-bridle-p-305.html

or any kieffer bridle as they all look fab

i love xmas shopping


----------



## Rachntabby (25 December 2008)

ok changed my mind getting an albion kb bridle


----------



## collina (28 December 2008)

IF you want a really good bridle that will not stretch and will last try the Passier, they are fantastic and they come with a padded headpiece and reins..... I got mine from a company called Freedomdressage. My friend aslo got one from them and she ordered the wrong size but they exchanged it with no problems.


----------



## MrsMozart (28 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Morris and Nolan comfort bridle 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Had their stuff for a couple of years: despite daughter's neglectful ways her bridle is still supple and looks good, so I'm hoping my comfort bridle will last forever with my good care 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. Mine has the funny buckles that are slightly raised, makes for a neat finish m'thinks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Am joining you in the looking - bridle does not fit new neddy


----------



## Hollycat (1 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
IF you want a really good bridle that will not stretch and will last try the Passier, they are fantastic and they come with a padded headpiece and reins..... I got mine from a company called Freedomdressage. My friend aslo got one from them and she ordered the wrong size but they exchanged it with no problems. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am a bridle conioussur (bah can't spell but you know what I mean).  I second the Passier.  They have a nice range and the bridle is very nice indeed.  I also have the Albion KB which is possibly slightly better leather - but only marginally and the Passier beats it hands down on price and fit.  The Albion headpiece  comes very low down the head making the browband fit low.  The Passier headpiece fits better. Both nosebands adjust on both sidces of the head. However, if you have a very chunky horse, the Albion does a chunky noseband which is better than the Passier for chunky heads.  For an elegant horse the Passier and the Albion have nice elegent nosebands.  Both have nice bling browbands.  Last thing - Passier reins are quite short so if you like long reins go for the Albion. I also got both my Passiers from Freedom Dressage and they are very nice and helpful.


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 January 2009)

Well I love my Elevator, the leather is so soft and so comfy.


----------



## Tiarella (1 January 2009)

Sabre bridle.

As kitsune said i like Elevator bridles aswell


----------

